# Thor



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm just giving a shout out to the god of thunder, one of my favorite riders. After a slow classics season and some hate from the peanut gallery, he is doing the rainbow jersey justice. He's also one if the most versatile riders in the peloton. After a strong finish in the first stage of the tour, he won the yellow jersey while winning a time trial while wearing polka dots before delivering his sprinter to the line in a beautiful lead out while wearing yellow. He's been the star of the tour so far, if you ask me. 

It has to be quite a collection in Thor's closet: national champ jersey, rainbow jersey, and the green and polka dot jerseys of the tour and a few MJ's.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.shopslipstreamsports.com...p&utm_campaign=ViveLeThor&utm_medium=TextLink


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, I might have to buy that t shirt. 

By the way, Thor is my pick for the stage win tomorrow.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Wow, I might have to buy that t shirt.
> 
> By the way, Thor is my pick for the stage win tomorrow.


It would be cool if Tyler can return the favor!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Been a great few days for Garmin/Cervelo! Thor with the TT victory and now this victory. I have always liked Thor and it is good to see him get headlines again!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

He won me over last year with his mythical solo ride through the mountains wearing green, the day after Cav told him his jersey had a stain on it. 

He is Jens and Fabian caliber. All Heros.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

biobanker said:


> He won me over last year with his mythical solo ride through the mountains wearing green, the day after Cav told him his jersey had a stain on it.
> 
> He is Jens and Fabian caliber. All Heros.


I like Thor, but the actual reason Thor went on a solo ride was not because he wanted to prove something just for kicks - it was because Thor just couldn't sprint with the top sprinters anymore. The reason why most sprinters don't go on long breakaways to collect intermediate sprint points is not because they are gutless weaklings, it's just that there are more efficient ways of getting those points, such as saving your energy for bunch sprints.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

55x11 said:


> I like Thor, but the actual reason Thor went on a solo ride was not because he wanted to prove something just for kicks - it was because Thor just couldn't sprint with the top sprinters anymore. The reason why most sprinters don't go on long breakaways to collect intermediate sprint points is not because they are gutless weaklings, it's just that there are more efficient ways of getting those points, such as saving your energy for bunch sprints.


This year the intermediate points are worth a lot more. So to win the green jersey you're going to have to jockey for the intermediate points. Just winning some stages a la Cav probably won't cut it.

Hence, Thor and Cav tussling and then being relegated for the intermediate sprint today.

But I agree with you that Thor doesn't have the speed of a top-end sprinter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

WAZCO said:


> It would be cool if Tyler can return the favor!


Hard to say if Tyler or Thor have the legs like that tomorrow, but it would be great to see.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

He is all class. If you look at the video of the finish you can see a big smile on Thor as Tyler gets the win.


----------



## TNDave (Oct 27, 2010)

I've always like Thor, but now he is quickly becoming one of my top 3 favorites. Lots of fun to watch and like was already said a true class act.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

55x11 said:


> I like Thor, but the actual reason Thor went on a solo ride was not because he wanted to prove something just for kicks - it was because Thor just couldn't sprint with the top sprinters anymore. The reason why most sprinters don't go on long breakaways to collect intermediate sprint points is not because they are gutless weaklings, it's just that there are more efficient ways of getting those points, such as saving your energy for bunch sprints.



To be clear, Thor's move away from being a pure sprinter didn't mark a reduction in ability. He just became a more well rounded rider. Nobody is calling sprinters weaklings but that ride over the mountains was not something cavendish could have done and was unprecedented for a sprinter as far as I know. The green jersey was designated for the most consistent sprinter, which Thor clearly was. He removed the stain from his jersey by doing something cav couldn't do.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

He's one of my favorites also - his stage victory over last year's tdf Stage 3 cobbles stands out in my mind as his best, and defines the type of rider he has become. Very few riders in the peleton can win on days like that - Thor is one of them, Cav is not.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think that how this tour goes for Thor and Tyler will have a large influence on what team Thor wants to be on next year. So far, it's looking good for him to stay with Garmin.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Good job,Thor !
I think he earned everybody`s respect in the peloton this year.
After 3 days he got everything that a cyclist is dreaming about.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

jorgy said:


> This year the intermediate points are worth a lot more. So to win the green jersey you're going to have to jockey for the intermediate points. Just winning some stages a la Cav probably won't cut it.
> 
> Hence, Thor and Cav tussling and then being relegated for the intermediate sprint today.
> 
> But I agree with you that Thor doesn't have the speed of a top-end sprinter.


I like more weight to intermediate sprints. Let's see how it plays out, but so far it injects some excitement in the middle of otherwise boring portions of the flat stages.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like Thor. Great competitor, good teammate, doesn't bit*h too much when he loses, doesn't boast too much when he wins.
Seems like a nice guy, too.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

55x11 said:


> I like Thor, but the actual reason Thor went on a solo ride was not because he wanted to prove something just for kicks - it was because Thor just couldn't sprint with the top sprinters anymore. The reason why most sprinters don't go on long breakaways to collect intermediate sprint points is not because they are gutless weaklings, it's just that there are more efficient ways of getting those points, such as saving your energy for bunch sprints.


Thor is all class. Leave it to you to diminish that achievement. Thor may only be able to beat Cav occasionally. But Cav will never go on a solo mountain breakaway. He can't go anywhere without 3 or 4 domestiques nursemaiding him through each stage.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> I like Thor. Great competitor, good teammate, doesn't bit*h too much when he loses, doesn't boast too much when he wins.
> Seems like a nice guy, too.


Ditto. Don't know if it's the Viking in me, but I'm definitely a Thor fan.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

What a way to hang on to Yellow today!!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

When will he give up the yellow jersey?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

No one predicted he could hang with Evans & Contador fighting for the win on a cat 3 climb finish. Thor defended the jersey with honor today.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

pretender said:


> When will he give up the yellow jersey?


He will give it up when it is cut off of his cold dead body, surrounded by the piles of his vanquished foes...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Topher said:


> He will give it up when it is cut off of his cold dead body, surrounded by the piles of his vanquished foes...


Or Sunday, whichever comes first.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Oldteen said:


> No one predicted he could hang with Evans & Contador fighting for the win on a cat 3 climb finish. Thor defended the jersey with honor today.


Agreed, it was pretty awesome for a "sprinter". The man is a warrior.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Oldteen said:


> No one predicted he could hang with Evans & Contador fighting for the win on a cat 3 climb finish. Thor defended the jersey with honor today.




I actually predicted him for the win today. I knew he had it in him. 55x11 is right in that Thor can't compete with Cavendish in the flat field sprints anymore; that is why he promised to help Tyler win the green jersey. Thor hasn't really lost any ability though. He has just developed into a more versatile rider and as such he is a tremendous asset to their team. Rather than a sprint specialist, he has turned into more of the experienced veteran hard man type like Jens or George Hincapie that brings knowledge and leadership to his teammates as well as the endurance and brute strength to get them through the races. Watching him go on a solo breakaway through the mountains or carry Farrar to the front of the field for a victory is much more exciting than watching him hide in the peloton to contest sprints at the end of the stage (especially doing so with the rainbow jersey as well as the MJ on his back). He's riding like a world champion.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brad the Bold said:


> Agreed, it was pretty awesome for a "sprinter". The man is a warrior.


Thor outclimbed Andy Schleck, Chris Horner and Levi Leipheimer today!!!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

DZfan14 said:


> Thor is all class. Leave it to you to diminish that achievement. Thor may only be able to beat Cav occasionally. But Cav will never go on a solo mountain breakaway. He can't go anywhere without 3 or 4 domestiques nursemaiding him through each stage.


Leave it to you to diminish Cav's sprint victories.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Thor outclimbed Andy Schleck, Chris Horner and Levi Leipheimer today!!!


Most exciting 6th place finish ever!

Thor has given new meaning to, "Climbs like a sprinter".


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Truly one of the better stage finishes in recent memory! It was great to see Pistolero gassed at the end there! Made me happy!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Today's finish by Thor only increased the respect I already had for him.:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This makes me happy!

View attachment 234990


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

biobanker said:


> He won me over last year with his mythical solo ride through the mountains wearing green, the day after Cav told him his jersey had a stain on it.
> 
> He is Jens and Fabian caliber. All Heros.


Wasn't that a thing of beauty?


----------

